# Pt92 new pachmayer grips



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

boy these grips really fill your hand especially if you use the optional backstrap panel, it slides under the grip panels and is held in place by tightening the panels down on top of it









THESE GRIPS REALLY FILL UP UR HAND









way cool


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

with that assesory rail it might be tuff to find a nice holster


----------



## mueckert (Sep 12, 2009)

*Grip Screws/Bushings*

I'm trying to put the same grips on my PT99, but I can't re-use all 4 factory grip screws. One seems to be held into the factory grip with some sort of pressed-on washer or bushing. The replacement screws I got from Hogue are only about half the diameter of the hole in the frame. Hogue says I need "frame bushings", but Hogue doesn't carry them and I can't find them anywhere. How did you put those grips on yours?


----------



## mueckert (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok, I may have answered my own question. It seems that maybe the frame bushings are coming out with the grip screws. Question now is, how do I get the grip screws out of the frame bushings? Doesn't matter what I try, I can't separate the two. Figure some genius used locktite at the factory?

Ok, so, if I have to buy new frame bushings... anybody know where to buy from?


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bukwild CTO2 said:


> with that assesory rail it might be tuff to find a nice holster


hence why i got the older 92 AF model, same frame as the beretta 92, can switch and swap beretta parts


----------

